# axillary mass



## bwerner (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello,

This one is always confusing me. Axiallary mass excision, subcutaneous 2cmx1.5 . The note states  "An elliptical incision was made somewhat irregular in shape to emcompass the entire subcutaneous area nodule as well as the sinus tracts" If I go to the musculoskeletal section, what part do I go to. Back/Flank , Neck (soft tissue) and thorax or any other suggestions?


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 8, 2008)

I use the thorax section for axillary mass.


----------



## cmartin (Aug 14, 2008)

I also use thorax for axilla - I think years ago I checked where the neoplasm tables put axillary soft tissue, and that turned out to be the thorax, so I used it for the procedure as well.
C.Martin
CPC-GENSG


----------

